# FiiO E18: does your smartphone work with it for USB Audio?  Tell us about it here and we will award you 10 internets!



## Joe Bloggs

Hi there, I'm Joseph Yeung, an official customer service representative for FiiO now. *waves*
  
 Right now, on our official website's product page for the E18 we have a compatibility list of smartphones supported by the E18 for USB Audio.  Only problem: there's a grand total of just 18 smartphones listed.
  

  
 *Works with E18 using USB Audio Recorder Pro as music player.  Trial version download:
http://fiio.net/UploadFiles/main/Files/2013/11/20131111111354.zip
 **Galaxy S4 works without requiring USB Audio Recorder Pro after OS is updated to Android 4.3 or above.
  
 This belies the fact that the E18 was designed from the ground up to be the most android-compatible USB DAC ever.  Its USB driver was carefully written to provide maximum plug-and-play compatibility and crucially, it does not draw any power from the smartphone when working as a USB DAC. (thus avoiding any incompatibility caused by current supply issues and extending the smartphone's battery life)
  
 The E18 *should* be compatible with a lot more than 10 smartphones out there.  Unfortunately, we don't have the budget to buy every smartphone out there and send them to FiiO labs for testing...
  
 Did you try out the E18 at a store with your smartphone not listed here?  Did it work?  Or are you *gasp* a brave soul who bought the E18 on the hunch that it would work with your smartphone not listed here?  Did that work out for you?  Tell us about your experience here, whether it's positive or negative, and we'll be very grateful to you for helping us fill out our compatible models database!
  
 I know there are a lot of threads on the E18 already, so to make up for spewing out yet another one, I will collate all compatibility tips / issues / advice on the E18 pairing with smartphones as they become available and add them to this opening post


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Additional list of smartphones supported by E18:
 Sony Xperia Tablet Z: reported working with *E17 *(anything that worked with E17 should work with the E18 too)
 Sony Xperia Tablet S: reported working with E18 below
 Motorola Moto X: reported working here http://www.head-fi.org/t/628254/fiio-e18/705#post_10010765
 Sony Xperia ZL c6502 (l35h): reported working here http://www.head-fi.org/t/690036/fiio-e18-does-your-smartphone-work-with-it-for-usb-audio-tell-us-about-it-here-and-we-will-award-you-10-internets/15#post_10100204


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Compatibility tips:
 1. For Samsung Galaxy S4, updating to Android 4.3 or above allows it to work with the E18 without any software hacks.
 2. E18 reported possibly working with iPhones using iOS 7.


----------



## BrokenStevie

Just got my E18 today & I'm happy to report that it worked correctly as a USB DAC for my Sony Xperia Tablet S. All I needed was the Sony USB connector (with its special 'WM-port') and the USB to micro-USB cable that came with the E18. I hooked it up and the E18  worked. The only other device that I've tried the E18 out with is my older Toshiba Thrive. Unfortunately the Thrive requires the software fix (that USB Recorder... program). But with the Xperia S, to my ears, the E18 sounds really nice. I'm thrilled to have a product with so many flexible input & output options. With the digital coax out, I can use other DAC's that wouldn't ordinarily work with my Sony. I'm pretty sure I already tried it with the E17 & it didn't work without the software fix. Now I can load up all those huge 24-bit flac files onto my Goflex drive & stream them to my Sony while also being able to use a DAC. I'll be happy with this for a few days and then I'm sure I'll be onto my next quest. But this is really nice. I would suspect that if the Sony Xperia S works this easily, then probably most tablets/smartphones with the more recent Android platform and made in the past year or so should work. Nice job, Fiio! BTW, I also got the W1 & that's pretty cool, too. I haven't seen much about that on the forums. I just saw it for sale when I ordered the E18 & had to check it out.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

brokenstevie said:


> Just got my E18 today & I'm happy to report that it worked correctly as a USB DAC for my Sony Xperia Tablet S...



Ten internets for you, good sir 

OP updated with latest tested partial list of compatible smartphones.


----------



## defguy

My wife's LG G2 works fine with my E17


----------



## beianfanla

Right,I would suspect that if the Sony Xperia S works this easily, then probably most tablets/smartphones with the more recent Android platform and made in the past year or so should work. Nice job, Fiio! BTW, I also got the W1 & that's pretty cool, too. I haven't seen much about that on the forums. I just saw it for sale when I ordered the E18 & had to check it out.


----------



## vkalia

joe bloggs said:


> 2. E18 reported possibly working with iPhones using iOS 7.


 
  
 Any more info on this?
  
 TIA.


----------



## roberhofer

Have the Fiio E18 now for a week. 
 Works great with my HTC One without issues. Plugged it into USB port and off it went. 
 No restrictions to a specific app. All sound from all apps is channeled via the USB->DAC path. 
  
 Plugged it as well into my wife's Galaxy Note 2, and it worked equally well. 
  
 One interesting difference, when using the phone volume rocker between the two phones: 
 HTC One: it basically only has a full volume or off mode. E.g. it seems that it sends the full digital output without phone modification (at least I assume). 
 Galaxy Note 2: When using the Galaxy volume rocker it changes the playback volume. My assumption is that the Samsung digitally modifies the volume, thus limiting the range. 
  
 On another thread there was mention of cell phone noise. I got this only when the HTC One was in 2G mode. When in HSDPA or LTE I could not detect this. Airplane mode is your friend. 
  
 So far pretty happy. 
  
 Edit 22 Feb: 
 Starting to have my doubts. 
 When using this with Google Play Music (with my HTC One) I get every this and then (about once per song) a "hickup", where for a second or so the sound is delayed. 
 It's as if there are sync issues. Without the E18 the music is working great. 
 Very annoying.


----------



## gkanai

Nexus 5?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

gkanai said:


> Nexus 5?



Apparently NOT working with the E18 until further notice (waiting for a firmware update from google to hopefully address this)


----------



## DIYEyal

I would totally go try it in a store, but I couldn't find a single store in Israel with any fiio product, as soon as I find one I'll test it with my oppo find 5 (although I should mention I'm running CyanogenMod and it might have a different compadability than the stock Oppo software, I expect it to work better than the stock since bluetooth reliability issues where gone as soon as I flashed CM10.1) I might also test it with some of my friend's phones.. I'll also try it with my dad's galaxy note (first gen) and my brother's xperia go.
 If it works with it I would probably buy it (if it anywhere close to be as good as the hype is)


----------



## nevermas

Just got my Fiio E18 in the mail and DAC does not work with the 2 supplied USB OTG cables on my 4.3 Sense 5.0 HTC One. 

When the USB is connected, I can control the tracks with the outside buttons but the volume goes right to zero. Also, I can't charge the phone using the E18 as advertised.

Edit:

Huh, switched cables in and out/repeat 3 times, and now DAC is confirmed to be working.  Going to listen to some Zeppelin before I try out the phone charging function.


----------



## deftronix

Using a galaxy s4 with no  usb recorder pro app. It switches over automatically and works well. Running 4.3/Jelly Bean. Charging the phone from it works when switched over to charge although apparently there is a new revision that allows the phone to charge at the same time as using it as DAC.  Couple extra notes - the bass boost toggle is really nice to have and the external control buttons work in MOG app, huge plus!


----------



## BadSneakers

Works fine on HTC 4G LTE. Thank you!


----------



## skingg

Working flawlessly on the international Galaxy S3 I9300-GT, stock rom 4.1.2 with custom Googy-Max kernel.


----------



## money4me247

skingg said:


> Working flawlessly on the international Galaxy S3 I9300-GT, stock rom 4.1.2 with custom Googy-Max kernel.


 
 +10 internets!  man, i can't wait for the s5 to come out hahah. shld b sickkk.


----------



## skingg

Would like to add some more results. Tried the usb audio out on both the Sony Xperia ZL c6502 (l35h) official 4.3 rom and kernel (only rooted) and also on a Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300-GT running official 4.3 Touchwiz rom and Googy Max 2.1.1 kernel, FiiO E18 worked on both phones without any problems as well.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Chart updated with latest one on FiiO website and list of additional supported models updated on second post.


----------



## LimeANite

Anyone have an LG GPad 8.3 they could check?  I saw that the G2 is supported, which is promising, but I can't really afford to take the hit if it doesn't work.


----------



## bangdomarkin

Anyone using Xperia SP?


----------



## Q Mass

I'm thinking of getting an Xperia Z1 compact, so I'm keen to hear of anyone using the e-18 with one.
( or indeed any other USB DAC/Amp )


----------



## marc0vca

Samsung Galaxy S4 Android 4.4.2. E18 work great with ALL player.


----------



## Tr1ppy

q mass said:


> I'm thinking of getting an Xperia Z1 compact, so I'm keen to hear of anyone using the e-18 with one.
> ( or indeed any other USB DAC/Amp )


 

 +1 on the Z1 Compact.
  
 I too am thinking of getting it and would like to know if the E18 (or even the E17) can work with it


----------



## shaolin95

Just wanted to say that I have the Xperia Z Ultra with a 4.3 ROM and both E17 and E18 work just fine but even better, the Sony X-Clarity / Audio Enhacement features can still be used even with the FiiO as the DAC for some amazing control and SQ!


----------



## threeserious

I bought a FiiO E18, and it went back after less than a day.  I charged it, plugged it into my PC, and the audio was fantastic.  I couldn't believe what I was hearing out of a tiny DAC/AMP.  Then I plugged it into my HTC One with the included OTG cable (why I bought the E18), and I couldn't play anything without a staccato tap-tap-tap-tapping noise.  Tried everything I could think of to get that to clear, and I couldn't.  It went back the same day, and I ordered a desktop amp.  I'll resign myself to my HTC One's built-in audio for portable listening, until a different Android-compatible dac/amp comes along.  Sorry, FiiO


----------



## BadSneakers

The E18 works fine with my HTC EVO 4G - with the Beats chip in it, it's truly unbelievable, with a decent pair of headphones of course.


----------



## wquiles

Verizon S3, Andriod 4.3, Neutron player, buttons on E18 work as expected:


----------



## thekash

Fiio E18 + Moto X on Kit Kat 4.4.3 = Works flawlessly
  
 Fiio E18 + HP Touchpad running Andriod 4.2.2 = Doesn't work, buttons and charging works (Once i update to 4.4 i will repost) 
  
 Fiio E18 + HTC Sensation on Andriod 4.3 = Doesn't Work, Does Charge though! 
  
 Fiio E18 + TMo Note 3 on Kit Kat 4.4.2 = Works Flawlessly
  
 Fiio E18 + HTC Desire on Andriod 4.3 = Works Flawlessly
  
 all the devices i've got laying around as of today.


----------



## xriddler

does the nexus 5 kit kat 4.4.2 work with the e18?


----------



## reiserFS

Anyone tried using it with a iOcean X7?


----------



## joruzani

Mine was working with my Galaxy S3 (custom rom)... but after updating to android 4.4 kitkat (slimkat custom rom) it doesn't worki anymore.
 The problem seems to be compatibility issues with kitkat in general... in a few weeks will try with another rom (Cyanogenmod probably) and post the results.


----------



## lukeap69

Did you try with USB Audio Player Pro?


----------



## joruzani

lukeap69 said:


> Did you try with USB Audio Player Pro?


 
 Nope, I'll try later with the free trial... I wont buy it anyway so, just to see if it works.


----------



## joruzani

Just to confirm the USB Audio Player Pro works with a bunch of roms... it isn't worth it tough (if you ask me).
 And I'm planing on doing an open source audio driver so this is a problem of the past... or at least to have a free option. Why? Because I want what most open source developers want, a better world =)


----------



## Q Mass

joruzani said:


> Just to confirm the USB Audio Player Pro works with a bunch of roms... it isn't worth it tough (if you ask me).
> And I'm planing on doing an open source audio driver so this is a problem of the past... or at least to have a free option. Why? Because I want what most open source developers want, a better world =)


 

 I would like to propose that joruzani be awarded ten internets, and a further ninety pending completion of his work


----------



## shaolin95

joruzani said:


> Just to confirm the USB Audio Player Pro works with a bunch of roms... it isn't worth it tough (if you ask me).
> And I'm planing on doing an open source audio driver so this is a problem of the past... or at least to have a free option. Why? Because I want what most open source developers want, a better world =)


 
 I got USB Audio Player Pro indeed but really to me is useless right now without some sort of EQ since it bypasses all other sound options of course so it will need its own implementation.
 Plus a Folder option would be nice too.


----------



## joruzani

q mass said:


> I would like to propose that joruzani be awarded ten internets, and a further ninety pending completion of his work


 

 Hahaha, thanks but you will need to be patient. I'm just beginning the research, in fact it seems that some devs in google are already working on it =)...
  And Google always... or almost always delivers, in case they don't I'll do my best


----------



## wquiles

Samsung Note 10.1, 2014 edition, works perfect with the FIIO E18.


----------



## Anouk

Hi,
 I was wondering if anyone can conferm wether or not the e18 will work with an iphone with ios7 running?
 Thanks in advance,
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Joe Bloggs

As far as I know, using an iPhone running iOS 7 with a Camera Connection Kit, the E18 works as a DAC.


----------



## Filipe

Will the E18 work with a samsung s2 i9100?

Thanks


----------



## Lorspeaker

samsung Note 1?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

lorspeaker said:


> samsung Note 1?




Should be a No...


----------



## Lorspeaker

It doesnt work on Asus padfone7 too.....android4.3
 ( hope Asus will update to 4.4. soon.....n it should work?? )
 downloaded the trailplayerPro, also didnt work.
  
 Just using it as an amp...sounds good with a sansaclip+


----------



## fauxdiophile

New here, did some research on here regarding the E18 (selling E7 and moving to this). 
  
 I've used the device with my HTC One M8, and set it to "Phone" mode using the supplied micro-to-micro USB OTG cable, and it works. Is that the test for making sure it's compatible? If so, please add it to the list


----------



## brahmsky

Not working with my Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 running JB 4.2.2 sucks big time..!!!


----------



## lukeap69

even with UAPP?


----------



## brahmsky

Nope, I'm hoping it's gonna be plug & play with my SGM now it end up in the dry box.


----------



## saj2001ind

Got my e18 today...worked perfect on galaxy note 3 and galaxy note 10.1 2014 edition and on computer...using Hifiman RE 400 and they are sounding amazing 

For all those hearing any annoying noise it's probably to do with lower version of android ... KitKat has flawless support for usb audio and in general for all plug n play device ....

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hapster

I actually have a kindle fire HDX, I wonder if it would work with that, since it's a modified android OS.


----------



## fishda

it worked with my n7105 with cyanogenmod


----------



## Tr1ppy

It works great with my Sony Xperia Z1 Compact running Kitkat 4.4.2.

I can use all audio apps such as walkman, poweramp, YouTube etc. and also adjust the in-built equalizer


----------



## Q Mass

Any chance of a pic' or two to show how the Z1c pairs with the e18 physically?


----------



## Hapster

It works as a dac with ipod touch 5g, but not a power supply


----------



## sasbyte

everything works with the samsung galaxy note 3. however i do get interference noise occasionally.


----------



## Tr1ppy

q mass said:


> Any chance of a pic' or two to show how the Z1c pairs with the e18 physically?




This is how my z1compact connects with the E18. I am using the dk32 charging dock that keeps my phone held in landscape mode. The supplied micro.usb connector is bit big so that's why the dk32 is on top of a stack of post-it notes haha!! 
It is purely a desktop setup, I haven't tried it on the go


----------



## Q Mass

Thanks for posting those Tr1ppy.
Any chance you'd post one more pic with the phone on top
 of the e18?
The e18 looks like it's a fair bit bigger than the phone, hopefully I'm wrong about this a I'd like to get them to use portable.


----------



## Tr1ppy

q mass said:


> Thanks for posting those Tr1ppy.
> Any chance you'd post one more pic with the phone on top
> of the e18?
> The e18 looks like it's a fair bit bigger than the phone, hopefully I'm wrong about this a I'd like to get them to use portable.




No probs Q Mass. The phone is pretty much the same size as the E18. However the supplied micro usb otg cables are not long enough for the two devices to be connected as the micro usb port is on the upper left side of the phone, I guess Sony designed the phone to be used mostly in landscape mode as the dk32 dock has it.
If ur using it for portability and hence with the supplied rubber bands I guess u would need a slightly longer otg cable.


----------



## Q Mass

Good news tr1ppy!
Appreciate that dude.

It's gonna cost me a kidney but I think this represents the closest thing to my ideal portable rig that I've seen.

So....who needs a kidney?


----------



## Tr1ppy

Lmao!!

Yeah it really brings the music alive; something I felt the Z1c was lacking in was sheer power. I always played it at max volume before, because it just wasn't loud enough for me, plus adjusting the eq to the way I wanted (I'm a bit of a basshead as well as a mids lover) induced quite a bit of distortion. Of course the Z1c is fine for most ppl but I'm coming from an iPhone 4 with the Denon Audio app.
But now with the E18, I can turn it up to almost ear bleeding levels and the music is still nice and clear with good instrument separation as well as good, extended bass with a fair bit of impact (not an audiophile, just going with what I think are the correct terms)


----------



## Hapster

Charges, but cannot be used as a dac for kindle fire HDX.


----------



## Hapster

q mass said:


> Good news tr1ppy!
> Appreciate that dude.
> 
> It's gonna cost me a kidney but I think this represents the closest thing to my ideal portable rig that I've seen.
> ...


I don't need a kidney, but I can sell you an e18 for $145 . Scrapping it and getting the cayin c6 since it's more intended for iphone.


----------



## talgreg

I have an LG-P870 (LG Escape 870) and it does not recognize the Fiio E18 at all using the usb port. And connecting using the 3.5 mm provided only minimal improvement sound and amplification. I thought the E18 would really boost the volume but it didn't.


----------



## scottder

Currently I am using mine with the Samsung S5. Sadly so far it only works with the USB Audio Player. Hopefully updated will address this.

Scott


----------



## chewdan

Phone: Sony Z Ultra (C6802)
 Android: 4.4.2
 Compatible App: ALL (eg: walkman, kkbox, spotify, youtube etc etc)
  
 Laptop: Macbook Pro 15" Retina (2012 mid)
 OS X (mavericks)
 Compatible App: ALL......
  
 hope this help.


----------



## ErdemInce

Does it work with the HTC One m8 ? Also , will it work with LG G3 ?


----------



## MousoMachineGun

I have a Fiio E17 and Sony Xperia Z2 (OS: Android 4.4.2 (Official Stock)). The E17 works flawlessly as a USB DAC through a USB OTG cable, using just the default Walkman player app to play music. Just need to have the Settings>Sound>Hi-res USB Audio box ticked. 
  
 Since even E17 works, I assume E18 should work fine as well.
  
 Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## Toedi

Bought the FiiO e18 for the use with a Huawei Ascned P6.
 The P6 recognizes the e18 and the Buttons work (Play/Pause etc...), but the Sound is just coming out of the speakers...
 --> P6 can't handle to bring the Sound through the USB-Interface, because of it's fu***** UI -.-'
  
 I managed to work with USB Audio Player, but within this Player the Buttons doesn't work. So for right now, i'm not able to use ALL of the features the e18 has got, with my Smartphone.
  
 Would be great, if there comes an Update on the part of Huawei to fix that...


----------



## xriddler

I'm guessing the stock nexus 5 android 4.4.4 still doesn't work with the e18 right?


----------



## sludgeogre

I'm using my E18 with a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0, it sounds great 99% of the time, but every few minutes, there's a very slight blip that skips about half a second of a song. It is extremely frustrating. Any advice?
  
 I've used a whole bunch of players including Rocket, Neutron, and Poweramp, as well as the music software on android. I'm using USB Audio Player PRO now, and it works the best by far.
 I've turned off almost everything in the tablet and it still happens. I've turned off every other app, wifi, bluetooth, power saving, everything in the settings.
 I've muted the audio in the tablet OS and gone into airplane mode.
 I'm using Android 4.4.2
  
 With all of this, it still does the blip every few minutes. Help!


----------



## money4me247

scottder said:


> Currently I am using mine with the Samsung S5. Sadly so far it only works with the USB Audio Player. Hopefully updated will address this.
> 
> Scott


 
 reallyy?? that is extremely surprising.
  
 I have a verizon samsung galaxy s5 (kit kat 4.4.2) and I could get my ud110v2 dac working with ALL audio (spotify, pandora, random music player) via eForCity® Micro USB OTG to USB 2.0 Adapter http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QX7KYU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 kinda surprising that the e18, which is designed to work with android phones, would have any issues.


----------



## Tr1ppy

Just got an update request from my Sony Xperia z1c to update it to Android 4.4.4

I already have android 4.4.2 and the E18 works flawlessly with it (i.e. all apps work with it)

Does anyone know if there any compatibility issues between android 4.4.4 and the E18? 

Thanks


----------



## israikc

I have my z1c on 4.4.4 and it works flawlessly with my e17, so I guess it should work with the e18 too.


----------



## fauxfreshness

Works fantastic with my Note 3 on 4.4.2 with any player I use.  It doesn't work on my Nexus 7 (2013), but I haven't tried using it with USB Audio Player Pro as I bought that a while ago to play WAVs I make with synthesizer and DAW apps on the devices.    I'll have to give that a try, but right now I' ripping my favorite CDs again in WAV for conversion to AIFF as I've found too many errors and quality issues with my 320 Kbps CBR stuff.  I noticed the quality issues when rendering my own masters and using LAME to make MP3s, and finding the weird bass shifts and lack of "air" to the tracks.  The bass shifts caused odd muddiness that you'd only notice if you heard the master or compared the source WAV to the rendered MP3.  So now I'm using AIFF rendered through a template I'm tweaking in Platinum Notes, and then using its conversion either from the master WAV to MP3 (with tweaked template) or a straight conversion from the corrected AIFF to an MP3 with no compression, expansion, pitch, or volume adjustments.  I knew the MP3 problem was bad, but hooking this thing up and driving several different sets of headphones to it kind of amplified it.
  
 As for the random "pop" or "glitch," I get that on rare occasions too, but I've noticed that it's pretty similar to the random glitches I get when the phone is checking for email or whatever and just using the normal headphone jack.  Also, I've noticed that even with long (4+ hours) of use with a computer, it's never clicked or popped at all.  So I just wrote it off to the phone.  It's another reason why I'll probably go to an X5 or something similar within the year, as I need a lot of storage and would like to just use the AIFF files all the time.


----------



## lukeap69

I have Nexus 7 (both original and 2013 versions). Both work using UAPP.


----------



## fauxfreshness

lukeap69 said:


> I have Nexus 7 (both original and 2013 versions). Both work using UAPP.


 
 Nice.  I figured it would since it worked with my Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 USB I/O box.  I just didn't think to use it until I saw this thread.  LOL


----------



## Whaleshark12

Have tried it on, LG G3 ,Htc One m8 and Sony Xperia V LT25i. All works without using UAP.


----------



## TJ Max

Anyone know if the e18 works with the HTC Desire 816?


----------



## freeky1

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and the E18 works great. I have used it through USB with UAPP, Neutron, and Samsung's Milk Music streaming player. I think I prefer Neutron over UAPP because UAPP is very picky about when the DAC is connected and requires the phone to be restarted if you pull the USB cable before closing the app. Overall, I am very pleased with the E18. I just wish I could find an easy way to carry them together. I hate rubber bands across of the front of that 5.7" screen.


----------



## HungryBert

Hi.. new guy here.. just dropped by to tell that I tried the E18 with my LG G3 when I stopped by our friendly audiophile store, and everything worked perfectly.. even the staff was surprised..


----------



## skingg

Tested E18 on Kitkat 4.4.4 back-to-n00t rom ported by arter97 for I9300 Galaxy S3. Works flawlessly


----------



## tkdk01

The fiio e18 works on my Oneplus one


----------



## TJ Max

I can get it to work with my HTC 816 but it was challenging. My E18 came with 2, 2" micro usb cables, 1 one barley worked it made my phone unstable, and the other worked better , Im not sure what the difference are. The second thing is the stock music app and Poweramp are unstable even when the Buffer size and Audio Priority Thread is set to max. Finally Onlyo HF Player works really well, its really stable, so its my player of choice.


----------



## xriddler

I'm guessing nexus 5 with lollipop still doesn't support plug and play for the e18?


----------



## shootthemoon18

I have e18 working with nexus 5 5.0. I can confirm that google music app and musixmatch app works fine. no need for UAPP. I think the output is only 16/44.1 as when i use dragonfly, it glows in blue.

 However, there is an issue with e18. The dragonfly dont have this problem. Whenever i use the e18 with nexus 5, there is a bug where i can't lock the screen with e18 plug in. The screen will stay on forever. If i want the screen to turn off after a period of time, i need to restart the e18 while the phone screen is turn on. This is a huge bug that renders it useless as portable dac as it will drain the battery very fast.

 It's still a good dac. i reckon it's better than dragonfly 1.2 and much higher gain. too much gain for portable use actually.


----------



## DivergeUnify

Interference with Droid Maxx- returned


----------



## Franklin

Moto G XT1033 not working well With KitKat 4.4.4 and Lollipop 5.0 Motorola Soak Test (the kernel is the same, 3.4.42). I have the same issues in both:
  
1 - After plug the OTG cable the lockscreen from lateral button do not work. The screen locks only after time out;
2 - After start an playback with PowerAmp or soundcloud the playlist stops, after first music ends. Neutron completly muted!
3 - During about 30 seconds after connect OTG cable, many Sound Clicks and Stuttering occur and, if poweramp is open my playlist is forwarded about 5 or 10 musics. Many times an entire album is changed to another;
  
So, maybe will go to CM11 or wait for CM12 stable.


----------



## Kitters

So does this definitively work with a Galaxy S5? I'm considering an E18.


----------



## jmaranto

joe bloggs said:


> Hi there, I'm Joseph Yeung, an official customer service representative for FiiO now. *waves*
> 
> Right now, on our official website's product page for the E18 we have a compatibility list of smartphones supported by the E18 for USB Audio.  Only problem: there's a grand total of just 18 smartphones listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmaranto

I have an IPhone 6 and Bise in ear buds. What do you recommend as a portable headphone amp?


----------



## darkstefano

Hallo, 
 know you the E18 work whit iphone 6?
 I wuld to buy it...
  
 Thanks!


----------



## TJ Max

darkstefano said:


> Hallo,
> know you the E18 work whit iphone 6?
> I wuld to buy it...
> 
> Thanks!




It might with a camera kit but dont quote me!
If you can still use the E18 as a anolog amp though with any stereo cable.


----------



## darkstefano

tj max said:


> It might with a camera kit but dont quote me!
> If you can still use the E18 as a anolog amp though with any stereo cable.


 
 in the end, I can safely buy it to use it as dac + amp for my mac and my iDevice use only ampo cable jack 3.5mm stereo?
 Would anceh well for me, that on my computer I have no external sound card, a good solution dumb use


----------



## Hellkitchen

Mine is working without problems with a Nexus 5 with Lollipo.
Some issues:
-it is necessary to attach the e18 with the phone screen off. Otherwise it's impossible to shut off che screen using the standby button. 
- it is necessary to connect the E18 after the Nexus 5 has already loaded the OS. Otherwise the nexus goes in provisory mode


----------



## darkstefano

darkstefano said:


> in the end, I can safely buy it to use it as dac + amp for my mac and my iDevice use only ampo cable jack 3.5mm stereo?
> Would anceh well for me, that on my computer I have no external sound card, a good solution dumb use


 
 no one can know if I use this?


----------



## TJ Max

darkstefano said:


> no one can know if I use this?




Yes that should work.


----------



## Franklin

Samsung galaxy Tab S T800 working like a charm. Android 4.4.2, mini OTG cable provided by Fiio. Works natively, tested SoundCloud, My cloud Player, Neutron, PowerAmp and Youtube.
  
 edit.: Galaxy Tab S 8.4 T700 working too.


----------



## rriply

Samsung 8.4 pro works with the Fiio e18 dac without issues


----------



## Al ex

toedi said:


> Bought the FiiO e18 for the use with a Huawei Ascned P6.
> The P6 recognizes the e18 and the Buttons work (Play/Pause etc...), but the Sound is just coming out of the speakers...
> --> P6 can't handle to bring the Sound through the USB-Interface, because of it's fu***** UI -.-'
> 
> ...




Did you manage to get this running? Bought a Huawei Mate 7 and was wondering, if it works with the E18.


----------



## LajostheHun

Sony Xperia z3 works like it should using native Walkman app.


----------



## aami2techie

it works just fine with my Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 LTE. although i need to know one thing, i cant change EQ settings in the native music app. can some one tell me some android music player where the EQ would work when it is used. 
  
 btw, i used both my Sennheiser HD 518 and Beyerdynamics DT 990 Pro 250Ω and both work just fine. (i know 990 needs more power but they sound just fine for me. my O2 ODAC is on the way for them 990 pros  )


----------



## LajostheHun

aami2techie said:


> it works just fine with my Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 LTE. although i need to know one thing, i cant change EQ settings in the native music app. can some one tell me some android music player where the EQ would work when it is used.
> 
> btw, i used both my Sennheiser HD 518 and Beyerdynamics DT 990 Pro 250Ω and both work just fine. (i know 990 needs more power but they sound just fine for me. my O2 ODAC is on the way for them 990 pros  )


 
 Most Android music app will let you use their built EQ and tone controls, however the downside is that those apps won't bypass the Android framework and will be limited to 16/48k so if you have hi rez files they will be down sampled/converted.Think of this like Windows's "direct sound" except you can't select sampling rate. The native app you use most likely bypasses Android framework to playback the files as pure as it can be, at least in my case it surely does. If you only have CD rips then this is a non issue for you. Power amp, Neutron,Rocket should work as you asked.


----------



## dudiadudia1

does the LG G3 works with the fiio E18 with lolipop?
 im using official android 5.0 lolipop.
  
 thanks.


----------



## AjireBardyn

I would ask if fiio e18 runs with Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE i9305? Thanks for replaying


----------



## sludgeogre

Using my E18 with my new LG G4 phone and it works natively! Woohoo! So glad I don't have to use the USB Audio Player Pro crap, that app was getting worse with every new release.
  
 The problem that the Nexus 5 has with the screen not wanting to turn off when you plug it in is there, though, and really irritating. It must be an issue related to Lollipop. I have to plug it in with the screen off for it to work, and even then, sometimes the screen doesn't want to turn on for a little bit. It's a pretty weird but, but overall the sound is great and it works great after the screen bug goes away.


----------



## blueboy1971

My E18 works with my galaxy S4 on 4.4.2 but did not work on my galaxy tab S 10.5 The on 5.0.1. Roger device and went back to 4.4 and all working again so Samsung devices don't work with this device with Lollipop OS


----------



## Franklin

blueboy1971 said:


> My E18 works with my galaxy S4 on 4.4.2 but did not work on my galaxy tab S 10.5 The on 5.0.1. Roger device and went back to 4.4 and all working again so Samsung devices don't work with this device with Lollipop OS


 
  
 S4 VE (I9515) work well with my Fiio E18 using official lollipop 5.0.1. Don't work with my Tab S 8.4 like your 10.5, with 5.0.2 official. Waiting for 5.1 to Tab S series (maybe take a long time to that, :[ ).


----------



## Hauntin

Seems the OP isn't really active on this thread any more. . . . And I definitely don't think am going to be getting my 10 internets lol but I checked out the E18 at the store the other day and it worked well with my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 with lollipop.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

10 internets for you, good sir 

These days, if these DACs don't work with a particular phone out of the box, it's pretty certain that it will work if you use an app with forced direct USB audio output, like the excellent free Hiby player


----------



## FiiO

Good news to anyone , we are selling E18 and EX1 at 179.99USD on FiiO AliExpress now，here is the purchase link : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Holiday-Carnival-FiiO-E18-EX1/1473108_32573736730.html


----------



## jellofund

Just received an E18 and can confirm it works natively with my Xperia Z2.
  
 Quick tip: after connecting the OTG cable it's important to power up your phone before turning on the E18 in order to get a proper 'handshake'.  If you do it the other way round the Z2 boots in safe mode and all 3rd party apps are disabled (and appear greyed out). Not experienced this with any other DACs or DAC / amps I've owned.


----------



## LajostheHun

jellofund said:


> Just received an E18 and can confirm it works natively with my Xperia Z2.
> 
> Quick tip: after connecting the OTG cable it's important to power up your phone before turning on the E18 in order to get a proper 'handshake'.  If you do it the other way round the Z2 boots in safe mode and all 3rd party apps are disabled (and appear greyed out). Not experienced this with any other DACs or DAC / amps I've owned.


Personally I wouldn't connect anything to the USB port before the phone powered up, other than a power charger.


----------



## catchcart

There are a few Galaxy S5 reports in this thread (I searched) but they seem to relate to the original 4.something firmware. Does anyone have any experience indicating whether an upgraded S5 - whether to Samsung's 5.1.1 firmware or something similar on Cyanogenmod - might work natively with the E18?
  
 P.S. I know that the compatibility table lists it as working with 3rd party players but that applies to my current phone as well, so that is not really the upgrade I'm looking for...


----------



## Blasyrkh

sludgeogre said:


> Using my E18 with my new LG G4 phone and it works natively! Woohoo! So glad I don't have to use the USB Audio Player Pro crap, that app was getting worse with every new release.


 
 working natively doesn't mean it's the best option. it depends on how it has been implemented, the sample rates limit and formats supported.
 UAPP is one, if not the best sounding, due to his driver implementation.
  
 with huawei mate 7 (lollipop) it doesn't play natively, i think it would not with most of the huawei devices. we should try with mate 8


----------



## Jerryberry

Does this work with the latest iphones on ios 9 and above?


----------



## sludgeogre

jerryberry said:


> Does this work with the latest iphones on ios 9 and above?


 
 It is only marketed as an android player, they don't list support for iOs, and it never worked when I tried it, but I haven't had my E18 for a year or so, lost it on a plane =/


----------



## FiiO

jerryberry said:


> Does this work with the latest iphones on ios 9 and above?


 
 Jerryberry, it can ,but you need to connect with an original Apple CCK cable along with a USB to micro USB cable.


----------



## ianskie1

I'm kinda late for for the party, But I bought the E18 used for my Asus Zenfone 2 ze500cl. I haven't seen may posts about this phone and dac/amp combo so I guess this is a warning to anyone with my Phone who is interested in trying out the E18. The audio does work through the default Android setting of 44.1 / 16 but I'm fine with that. 

 Bugs list (maybe from the Phone side):
  
 - If I start the E18 when the Phone is unlocked, I loose control of the phone's lock button(can be fixed when starting the E18 before unlocking the phone).
 - If I use the E18 before unlocking the Phone it fails to detect players like Hibymusic for the first time and I have to disconnect and reconnect the E18 several times. (Works fine with Poweramp through default android drivers).
 -When I was trying to get hibymusic to run, sometimes I get some weird mix of static and popping sounds. It does not go away in airplane mode.
 -After using the E18 for some time if I turn it off then turn it on to use it later, it crashes my phone. Which is annoying for daily use (I can reproduce this almost every time).
  
 I don't believe these can be fixed with an Android update, since me cheaping out on my phone caused me these headaches. I do like the E18, specially the media buttons, I'll still be experimenting with the setup until I can buy a used Galaxy S3 to convert into a dedicated DAP.


----------



## joeike

I've had the E18 for a year now & it works great with my Nexus 5 & Nexus 6p. I had to get a USB c adapter for the 6P. Also words on the HP PC with Windows 10.


----------



## drscagle

I recently purchased the FiiO E18 USB DAC/Amp and this is my first experience using a portable DAC/Amp. I have to be honest and say that I am suprised by the performance of this device. I first used the FiiO E18 on my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0" (SM-T713) running Android 6.01 using Poweramp Player (alpha build 703). The sound was amazing and even better when I switched the Poweramp output from the OpenSL ES to the experimental Hi-Res Output 24bit/96kHz. The sound came alive with such clarity and range that I had not heard except from my $6K Stereo System I had in the 1980's. (Yes, I am that old and still love great sounding music.) All styles of my music was clear, precise and full. Then I tried it on my old HTC One M7 running Android 4.4.3 that was collecting dust just to see if it would work. After updating the Poweramp Player I had no difficulty in getting it to run. The sound was almost as great as on the Samsumg Galaxy Tab S2 tablet but the Poweramp update did not have the Hi-Res output selection. Only the OpenSL ES output possible because of the older Android version I was using on the HTC One (M7). I have been so happily surprised by not only the sound but also the company that I am planning on purchasing new FiiO X5 (Gen.3) Hi-Res Player when availible. From everything I have read on FiiO and their products, including the new X5 Lossless Hi-Res Player, I believe I will be doing business with them for many years to come.
ADDENDUM:
I waNtED to add that I purchased an additional 12" USB OTG cable to connect the Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 tablet to the FiiO E18 USB DAC/Amp for simplification as the 2 USB OTG cables the came with the device works great for a smartphone but not for a tablet!!


----------



## jms74

drscagle said:


> I recently purchased the FiiO E18 USB DAC/Amp and this is my first experience using a portable DAC/Amp. I have to be honest and say that I am suprised by the performance of this device. I first used the FiiO E18 on my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0" (SM-T713) running Android 6.01 using Poweramp Player (alpha build 703). The sound was amazing and even better when I switched the Poweramp output from the OpenSL ES to the experimental Hi-Res Output 24bit/96kHz. The sound came alive with such clarity and range that I had not heard except from my $6K Stereo System I had in the 1980's. (Yes, I am that old and still love great sounding music.) All styles of my music was clear, precise and full. Then I tried it on my old HTC One M7 running Android 4.4.3 that was collecting dust just to see if it would work. After updating the Poweramp Player I had no difficulty in getting it to run. The sound was almost as great as on the Samsumg Galaxy Tab S2 tablet but the Poweramp update did not have the Hi-Res output selection. Only the OpenSL ES output possible because of the older Android version I was using on the HTC One (M7). I have been so happily surprised by not only the sound but also the company that I am planning on purchasing new FiiO X5 (Gen.3) Hi-Res Player when availible. From everything I have read on FiiO and their products, including the new X5 Lossless Hi-Res Player, I believe I will be doing business with them for many years to come.


 it needs android 6 for the hires output to work.
Android is becoming great for USB audio

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jimster480

jms74 said:


> it needs android 6 for the hires output to work.
> Android is becoming great for USB audio
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


 

 So then it should work fine on a HTC 10?

 What about on a iPod Touch 6G?
  
 It also works on windows right?


----------



## FiiO

jimster480 said:


> So then it should work fine on a HTC 10?
> 
> What about on a iPod Touch 6G?
> 
> It also works on windows right?


 
 Dear Jimster480,
  
 You can find the model which is supported by the E18 from:
  
 You may try in the local store to see whether the E18 can be compatible with the model you mentioned.
  
 And yes it can work in the computer.
  
 Best regards


----------



## Jimster480

fiio said:


> Dear Jimster480,
> 
> You can find the model which is supported by the E18 from:
> 
> ...


 

 No Local stores carry FiiO Products as far as I have seen. Only Amazon.
  
 Do you happen to know if the E18 has the same problem as the K1 with the screen never sleeping?


----------



## drscagle

I also used my FiiO E18 DAC/Amp on my Window's system I built last year and I'm glad I live in a large house with no neighbors nearby as I could not help but to crank the volume because it sounded so beautiful. The sound in Stereo 24bit/96kHz was full bodied, precise, clear, deep warm bass with a little rumble depending on the song, soft smooth mids and clean tight highs. IYAI, The basic system was ASUS X99 PRO Motherboard, Intel i7 5930K Haswell-E CPU OC 4.10gHz, Swiftech H220 AIO Cooler, 16Gb DDR5 Quad Channel 2666mHz, MSI GTX970 Gaming 4K NVIDIA, Samsung 850 SSD 256GB x 4, WD Black Label 1TB SATA III Backup Drive, all running with fresh install of Windows 10 Professional with the FiiO E18 DAC/Amp attached to a USB 3.0 and then a line out to a Pioneer Receiver/Amp connected to two JBL Studio Monitor Speakers. If all that extra helps anyone!!
Shawn


----------



## sludgeogre

jimster480 said:


> No Local stores carry FiiO Products as far as I have seen. Only Amazon.
> 
> Do you happen to know if the E18 has the same problem as the K1 with the screen never sleeping?


 
 I think what he means is that you can buy an E18 and try it with a bunch of different phones in a cell phone store. I did that when I upgraded phones to make sure the E18 would work.
  
 The screen never sleeping thing depends on the version of android that you're running. It happened to me on my LG G4 all the time, but I was usually able to reset the software and it would stop happening as long as the devices stayed connected after that. I eventually went to a regular DAP because I was so tired of the OTG cables failing, getting lost, or just falling out of the jack all the time.


----------



## Jimster480

sludgeogre said:


> I think what he means is that you can buy an E18 and try it with a bunch of different phones in a cell phone store. I did that when I upgraded phones to make sure the E18 would work.
> 
> The screen never sleeping thing depends on the version of android that you're running. It happened to me on my LG G4 all the time, but I was usually able to reset the software and it would stop happening as long as the devices stayed connected after that. I eventually went to a regular DAP because I was so tired of the OTG cables failing, getting lost, or just falling out of the jack all the time.


 

 Yes but I'm talking about the screensaver thing on PC. Because I am using my K1 mostly on my computers and its annoying that I cannot make the computer sleep or the screen turn off while its plugged in (more of an issue on a laptop).


----------



## sludgeogre

jimster480 said:


> Yes but I'm talking about the screensaver thing on PC. Because I am using my K1 mostly on my computers and its annoying that I cannot make the computer sleep or the screen turn off while its plugged in (more of an issue on a laptop).


 
 Ah gotcha, never ever had an issue with an screen problems using my E18 as a USB DAC. Functions normally like any other DAC.


----------



## Jimster480

sludgeogre said:


> Ah gotcha, never ever had an issue with an screen problems using my E18 as a USB DAC. Functions normally like any other DAC.


 

 Nice to hear, yea the K1 keeps your screen on all the time. In the K1 thread others have reported it but there is no fix for it that anyone has posted.
  
 i haven't tried to play around with it but generally there aren't many options anyway.


----------



## drscagle

Whenever I am listening to music I usually turn the screen off on to save the battery's run time and then use the E18's control buttons on the side. Never had any problems with the screen saver on any of my devices.


----------



## Jimster480

drscagle said:


> Whenever I am listening to music I usually turn the screen off on to save the battery's run time and then use the E18's control buttons on the side. Never had any problems with the screen saver on any of my devices.



Are you referring to your computer? Because I'm not talking about mobile devices. This problem that exists with the K1 specifically only affects computers and maybe only Windows computers as I have not tried on another operating system.


----------



## drscagle

I am talking mainly about my mobile devices but also my Windows 10 System when just listening to music, I turn off the monitor and still use the E18 player control buttons when using Windows Media Player. Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## Jimster480

drscagle said:


> I am talking mainly about my mobile devices but also my Windows 10 System when just listening to music, I turn off the monitor and still use the E18 player control buttons when using Windows Media Player. Sorry for the confusion!!


 

 Oh it controls audio on windows aswell?
 Thats pretty cool to know!


----------



## spykez

Anyone know if this will work on the Honor 8 phone?


----------



## rbhelle

I got Huawei Mate 9 Pro, and my Fiio E18 Kunlun works just fine with this phone when i connect it via the USB-C adapter to micro USB. So I play now FLAC 24bits/96kHz music files with no problem. I use Poweramp player. My wife has a Huawei Honor 8, 32GB version. I will check with that.


----------

